# Stahls’ TV Offers First-Quarter 2016 Class Schedule



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Whether you’re just starting out in the decorated apparel industry and seeking input to build your business or a veteran who knows the importance of keeping up with trends and technology, www.stahlstv.com is the place to go. In addition to live webinars, a regular morning show and a blog, you’ll find videos and archived educational sessions on a broad spectrum of how-to, business and marketing topics.

Stahls’ has just released its first-quarter 2016 schedule of interactive online classes for January through March 31, Topics include design and printing trends to integrating technology ranging from a craft cutter to a digital printer or a laminator into a heat printing shop. 

Check below to see what’s in store in the coming months and visit STAHLS' TV for program updates and new sessions.

Stahls’ TV Morning Show
Every Monday
11 - 11:45 a.m. EST
Jump-start your week by tapping into the latest apparel and promotional products industry buzz. Make Stahls’ TV Morning Show part of your work-week routine and get the scoop on the news, trends and strategies that will give your decorating business the edge it needs to stay ahead of the pack.

Knock Them Out with Knockout Designs
January 14
2-2:45 p.m. EST
Presented by Josh Ellsworth
Learn the “knockout” technique for easily turning a single design into a multicolor look with just a few steps in CadworxLIVE. Explore different knockout design styles, markets and technical knockout strategies including how to line-up and heat-press these eye-catching graphics.
Register Now 

Decorating Temperature-Sensitive Fabrics
January 21
11-11:45 a.m. EST 
Presented by Brandon Chipps 
Performance wear and temperature-sensitive fabrics can be as challenging to decorate as they are popular. Learn what it takes to create perfect prints on nylon, rayon and polyester and how to avoid issues like scorch marks and heat print boxes and get the low-down on low-temperature heat transfer materials, screen printed transfers and more.

Expand Your Embroidery Business with a Heat Press
January 27
11-11:45 a.m. EST
Presented by Mike Koval
Discover how adding a heat press to your embroidery operation can boost your business with a minimal investment. Learn about new sales opportunities a heat press can unlock and how it can enable you to add screen printing, special effects like glitters, foils and unique applique finishes to your decorating repertoire.

Heat Press Basics-A Complete Guide to Getting Started
January 28
8-8:45 p.m. EST
Presented by Courtney Kubitza
If you’ve just purchased a heat press, find out how to make the most of your investment in this in-depth class. Learn the basics of heat printing, including time, temperature and pressure, and explore application-expanding accessories. You’ll find out how to choose the best transfer for the job and how to print popular items like T-shirts, pants, performance wear and more.

Niches to Riches-4 Niche Markets You Should Be Selling To
February 3
11-11:45 a.m. EST 
Presented by Zach Ellsworth
Find out how to increase profits and maximize your heat printing marketing efforts by focusing on key niches with high growth potential. Explore four key niche markets and how to capitalize on them with the proper product and sales strategies.
Register Now

Heat Press Success-2016 Edition
February 9
2-3 p.m. EST
Presented by Courtney Kubitza
In the 2016 edition of what was last year’s most popular Stahls’ TV live class, you’ll get a rundown on the latest heat printing tips and innovations. An invaluable overview for veterans and rookies alike, the session will cover a wide range of topics including transfer selection, achieving new looks and special effects, making money with personalizing and how to load almost any item on your heat press.
Register Now

Heat Transfer Material Buying Guide
February 10
11-11:45 a.m.
Presented by Jodie Edgar
Learn what factors to consider achieving the perfect match of heat transfer material and garment for a flawless finish and feel.
Register Now

Soft, Stretchy, and Synthetic: How to Heat Print New Apparel Fabrics
February 16
2-2:45 p.m. EST
Presented by Courtney Kubitza
Learn how to ride the wave of challenging fabrics such as performance wear and soft synthetic T-shirts with heat transfer printing. Learn what style transfers work, heat printing tips to eliminate common headaches like scorching and how to effectively address logo size and quantity issues.
Register Now

How to Decorate for Spring Leagues
February 17
11-11:45 a.m. EST
Presented by Mike Koval
Learn how to score big in spring sports with fresh ideas and smart strategies. Learn how to prepare your inventory and easily and cost-effectively decorate jerseys. You’ll discover how to layout and create art for player names and numbers and achieve standout custom team and league looks for spring sports in just a few simple steps.
Register Now

Creating Artwork for Spiritwear with CadworxLIVE
February 17
8-9 p.m. EST
Presented by Josh Ellsworth
Get started in decorating spiritwear in this one-hour interactive classroom session. The live tutorial will introduce you to creating multicolor glitter designs, designing with patterns, designing circle text, creating graphics for oversize shirts and other techniques for eye-catching spiritwear.
Register Now

Making Your Shop Production Friendly
February 23
2-2:45 p.m. EST
Presented by Bob Robinson
Streamline production by learning how to set up your heat printing shop for production-friendly workflow from art to the finished product. Find out how to determine the best layout and use of space and learn about accessories to boost productivity.
Register Now

Decorating Streetwear
February 24
2-2:45 p.m. EST
Presented by Nelson Jones 
Find out all you need to know to tap into this full-fledged fashion genre. Get an update on the latest styles and trends and learn how to create popular streetwear looks. Learn about choosing and using the right materials for the job, decorating to achieve the look and tips for labeling and promoting your brand.

Top Challenges of a Start-Up Decorator
February 25
2-2:45 p.m. EST
Presented by Josh Ellsworth
Find out the top challenges faced by start-up decorators and how to address them by defining your market and working smarter. Learn how to delineate your market, and trouble-shoot heat printing issues, as well as tips and tricks for new apparel decorators.
Register Now

How to Make Money with Your Craft Cutter
March 2
2-2:45 EST
Presented by Jenna Sackett
Discover the sales and printing opportunities a craft cutter offers a small business. In this class, you’ll learn how to use different media and special effects to customize a wide variety of items. You’ll find out how to create full-color designs with transfers, how to nest together designs to reduce waste and material costs and more to expand your business and boost profits. 
Register Now

Is It Time to Expand? Knowing When to Scale Your Decorating Business
March 9
8-8:45 p.m. EST
Presented by Zach Ellsworth
In this class, you’ll learn how to know when it’s time to expand your decorating business and considerations in going forward. Topics include ways to expand your reach, capabilities, staff and creative ways to finance your growth.

Adding Lamination to Your Print and Cut Workflow
March 23
11-11:45 EDT
Presented by Phil Tarcy
This class discusses the ins and outs of adding lamination to your shop. From setting up art files for printing logos to be laminated to the final cutting process, it explores what goes into creating an optimal workflow. 

How to Increase Profits with Full Color, Layered Designs
March 24
2-2:45 EDT
Presented by Josh Ellsworth
Learn how to pump up single-color designs into full-color ones for increased profit in this heat print layering tutorial.

Retail to Wholesale: Creating Top Apparel Trends with a Heat Press
March 29
2-2:45 p.m. EDT
Presented by Courtney Kubitza
This class focuses on keeping your business on trend with your heat press. You’ll learn how to create hot-selling looks for your customers in line with popular retail trends. Topics include using hot printing technologies like glitter, metallic and patterns to easily create personalized fashion and wholesale sources of trendy apparel blanks.
Register Now

Six Questions to Ask Before Investing in Print/Cut
March 30
2-2:45 p.m. EDT
Presented by Bob Robinson
Explore the potential in adding full-color digital heat transfers to your decorating arsenal. Learn the capabilities of print/cut technology, the pros and cons of investing in it, full-color decorating alternatives and six questions to ask before buying a digital printer/cutter.

How to Personalize with Monograms Using a Heat Press
March 31
2-2:45 p.m. EDT
Presented by Courtney Kubitza
Find out how to cash in on today’s high demand for monogramming in apparel and gift personalization. Learn how to make your business stand out with exclusive finishes and effects. Topics include how to create vector monogram artwork in CadworxLIVE, heat press monogrammed product ideas and transfer personalization options like metallic, glitter and raised finishes.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

